# Using a wingman joystick in os x...



## awj30 (Dec 30, 2002)

I bought a logitech wingman extreme digital 3d at apple.com and when i got it, it only came with windows install cd, i have looked for mac installers for this, but all i can find is windows. I called logitech and they said that there is no installer for mac for this specific joystick, BUT, you "should" just be able to go to preferences and set it to joystick. Now, i have os x jaguar and also 9.2, i cant find anywhere about anything on any kind of joystick, does anyone know anything about this??? Please, write back to me on here, and tell me if ya know anything or if i cant do it...thanks


----------



## slur (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmm, so when you run a game and then go the the game's "input settings" the stick doesn't show up?


----------



## awj30 (Dec 31, 2002)

well i have tried to play quake with it and when i go into the seection where you turn on joystick, then i try to play, it doesnt work...i dont know why, any ideas?


----------



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a wingman action pad and I downloaded software that allows me to use in it X it's called gamepad companion. try it :-\


::edit oops spelling error could confuse people::


----------

